# Postgresql 9.6 and php



## balanga (Dec 10, 2016)

Since I have been unable to recover my previous installation of Postgresql (9.3), I have installed a newer version from scratch. Now, on reviewing phpinfo I see various php modules such as pdo and pgsql have support for 9.3.

Am I likely to encounter problems and should I look for newer versions of various php modules?


----------

